# Kitchen Bar Repair



## PowerThrills (Sep 9, 2010)

So, I broke the bar in my kitchen. There is only very little sheet rock damage. I have no real experience with home repair or anything, but I was wondering if there is a cheap and easy way to fix it myself or should I call a professional? If so, what kind of person should I call and about how much would they charge? The picture is the bar in its current state.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 31, 2010)

You haven't had a lot of help here. Have fixed yet or. I would replace the brakets with steel ones and replace the counter just like it was


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 2, 2011)

First off I would have had a total of 5 brackets, one on each end and 3 spaced along the wall where there is a stud.The brackets would of been a little more beafy or metal.
It would not take a pro long to put this back on with new brackets but not that big of deal to do it yourself but before we explain did you get this fixed yet?


----------



## joecaption (Jan 9, 2011)

It was built wrong in the first place. It really should have had a 2 X 6 wall not 2 X 4 to spread out the load. It should have been glued to the 2 X 6 and also screwed from the bottom side before the sheetrock went on with special screws for partical board. The brackets should only be screwed where the studs are.


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, I think just a couple of  brackets and glue or screw it will fix that bar.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't see any kind of brackets on the 2 ends and that is probably why it let go, just to much pressure on the ends. This is a real easy fix. Clean the top of the wall so it's sqweeky clean, Install 4 new brackets and make sure they are fastened to the studding and are even with the top of the wall, then apply a top quality construction adhesive to the top of the wall then set the counter down on it and the brackets, screw the brakets into the countertop paying special attention the the length of your screws, sure wouldn't want them to long. add some weight on the countertop above where the wall is and let dry and then your good to go.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah- looks like you need a few more brackets, they should be spaced out @ every 30"-36".  Make sure they are at the studs & follow "Noose's" directions.
Good Luck - I don't really see any drywall repair needed.  just kinda push that one area back in & it won't show once top is back on


----------

